# mp3directCut lame encoder installieren?



## Modders Vision (2. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich möchte in mp3directCut den Lame encoder installieren. Ich habe gelesen, dass man die lame_enc.dll in den Programmordner kopieren muss. In der Beschreibung von mp3directCut ist davon die Rede, dass man die lame_enc.dll und eine andere .dll nach c:/windows oder c:/windows/system kopieren, ich habe die lame_enc.dll in alle möglichen Ordner kopiert, aber sie wird von mp3directCut einfach nicht erkannt...
Muss ich die andere .dll auch in den Ordner kopieren und woher bekommt man die? Oder ist meine lame_enc.dll fehlerhaft? Woher bekommt man die richtige? Bei Lame auf der Internetseite kann man das neuste Lame downloaden, aber in dem .tar Archiv ist keine lame_enc.dll
Bitte helft mir weiter, ich würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen 

vG,
Modders Vision


----------



## stevie4one (2. August 2013)

Aus einem anderen Thread:

_Die lame_enc.dll muss in demselben Ordner sein  wie die mp3DirectCut.exe._


----------



## Modders Vision (2. August 2013)

Das habe ich schon tausend mal dahin kopiert, das Programm sagt mir, dass sie nicht gefunden werden kann... wahrscheindlich liegts an meiner lame_enc.dll
Woher bekomme ich eine gute lame_enc.dll?


----------



## stevie4one (2. August 2013)

hier ...


----------



## Modders Vision (4. August 2013)

Danke, jetzt hat es endlich funktioniert 
Da war meine .dll wohl fehlerhaft... :/ (von der original Seite?!)


----------

